# IRW Bangle for the Rebuilds



## BangleGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Rob and I did a trade a few weeks ago and he threw in some extra wood for a bangle swap. Here is the bangle. Indian Rosewood on stainless steel, size 8. I really like the two-tone look and will carry this species for sale as stabilized bangles blanks on my website. C&C welcome. 

Eric

[attachment=17338]





View attachment 65120

View attachment 65121

View attachment 65122

View attachment 65123

View attachment 65124


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Rob and I did a trade a few weeks ago and he threw in some extra wood for a bangle swap. Here is the bangle. Indian Rosewood on stainless steel, size 8. I really like the two-tone look and will carry this species for sale as stabilized bangles blanks on my website. C&C welcome.
> ...


I gave this one the deluxe treatment and stabilized the wood (yes, it works just fine) and then when the bangle was rough turned, I stabilized it again but in polyurethane. It has 4 thin coats of CA as a top coat. It should be pretty stable :wacko1: I will ship it out this week.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

Eric, you sure did that great looking piece of IRW justice!
Well done.

Les


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Eric, you sure did that great looking piece of IRW justice!
> Well done.
> 
> Les



Thanks for the compliment Les :hatsoff:. You are quite the artisan and I have to try to keep up!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2013)

Stabilizing with poly before the final turn seems like it would be a good way to go. With a dense wood like that, would the first stabilization really be necessary? I had some punky maple that I couldnt get smooth, so I soaked it with poly, and when it dried it finished up like a charm, but thats about the extent of my experience....

Beautiful bangle BTW


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Stabilizing with poly before the final turn seems like it would be a good way to go. With a dense wood like that, would the first stabilization really be necessary? I had some punky maple that I couldnt get smooth, so I soaked it with poly, and when it dried it finished up like a charm, but thats about the extent of my experience....
> 
> Beautiful bangle BTW



I did stabilize the raw blank with resin first, although the wood is very solid and it didn't soak up much. Since I have the vacuum set up I figured that I would try to make this bangle as waterproof as possible. Now we'll see how it holds up when I ship it back to the Florida steam box


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 18, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Eric supplied me with a much needed Valentines day gift for Zoe. We love it Eric Thanks again.
> 
> Not so much of a steam box today it's only in the 50's :toocold: I am more worried about it breaking from the deep freeze we are having.



50's is cold!?! You Floridians need to get out more, lol. Were expecting a heat wave today, suppose to be 48 this afternoon!!


----------

